# New 5x5 method Idea



## CubingUnleashed (Jul 27, 2018)

I am trying to learn 5x5 and while doing so, it seemed that the corners, centers, and middle edge pieces stayed in 3x3 solvable position. If so, could one create 2x2x2 corners and 1x2x2 edge pieces and solve without parity?


----------



## MCubing4Life (Jul 27, 2018)

Yes, you could do this, but it would be very, very slow compared to the main 5 by 5 methods.


----------



## CubingUnleashed (Jul 27, 2018)

Okay, I figured there was a reason people didn't do that, but I was just checking. I hope more Indy cubers respond. Maybe we could all meet on a Sunday in Fall!


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 27, 2018)

CubingUnleashed said:


> I am trying to learn 5x5 and while doing so, it seemed that the corners, centers, and middle edge pieces stayed in 3x3 solvable position. If so, could one create 2x2x2 corners and 1x2x2 edge pieces and solve without parity?


Try it and see where you get stuck. (This is actually how I first solved a gigaminx, without having looked up any tutorials.)

As you finish up the 2×2×2 corner blocks, it's still possible to end up in a scenario where you need to swap two of the wing pieces. (example) You're not "solving without parity"; you're shifting the parity resolution to a different part of the solve.


----------

